# Ethics recommendation



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 23, 2010)

If you could recommend three books as a primer to Reformed Ethics, what would they be? 

I am attempting to expand my patheticly small knowledge. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Feb 23, 2010)

John Frame's relatively recent "The Doctrine of the Christian Life" would likely be helpful, whether or not you agree with everything in it. However, it is 1000 pages, so it's hardly a quick primer. It depends on what you're looking for.

Some will probably recommend VanDrunen's books on Natural Law, but I would look at critiques of natural law ethics (such as in Frame) and weigh the issues carefully.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Feb 23, 2010)

For starters, check out Dutch Reformed theologian J. Douma "Responsible Conduct" For a classic view, John Murray's Principles of Christian Conduct. Jefferson J Davis' Evangelical Ethics is also worth examining. All come from various places in the Reformed camp although there are differences among them. As always read with a Berean (Acts 17:11) spirit.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am not worried if the book is lengthy. It may take me a really long time to read it, but that is ok.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 23, 2010)

Jochem Douma also does a neat little book on general principles of Christian ethics, called "Responsible Conduct" (PandR) which is a good companion to his book on the 10C.


----------

